# Show Quality Bettas



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

My transhipper friend ahs a ton of nice imported half-moon and half-moon PK's He has some awesome super red HM and black orchard hm and other unusual stuff. I'm not trying to make a buck on this just help him move these fish. So p.m. me with email and I'll send you photos and contact information. The most expensive pairs are $30-$35 and he will cut deals.


----------

